# Some pictures of my collection.



## Crotalid (May 9, 2013)

I can't remember which pictures I posted last time round, so sorry for any reposts! 

Baja rattlesnake






White lips 












Arizona black rattlesnake 













I think this is the best photo I've taken. Let her get some natural sunlight, she was happily basking for a good few hours.





Gabs

















Malayan pit vipers













Indo-Chinese spitter


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 9, 2013)

love the gaboon vipers and the Chinese spitter


----------



## Crotalid (May 9, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> love the gaboon vipers and the Chinese spitter



Thanks


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 9, 2013)

arizona black rattlesnake is a cute lil fella


----------



## Crotalid (May 9, 2013)

Jarrod_H said:


> arizona black rattlesnake is a cute lil fella



She's my favourite by a long, long mile! Absolute puppy too, but very inquisitive.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (May 9, 2013)

Stunning collection. I'm very jealous.


----------



## bohdi13 (May 9, 2013)

awesome collection, loving the white lipped green tree vipers! love aboreal vipers


----------



## Barrett (May 9, 2013)

Great collection, wish I could have you vipers.


----------



## yewherper (May 9, 2013)

How cute is the Chinese spitter! 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## congo_python (May 9, 2013)

Love the gaboons and the Cobra.


----------



## Crotalid (May 9, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## saintanger (May 10, 2013)

very nice collection, the spitter looks so cute and small next to the deoderant bottle.


----------



## Zipidee (May 10, 2013)

Stunning images! 

How are the fangs on that Gaboon! Massive. It makes me glad we don't see choppers like that on our Eastern Browns. Imagine a Brown packing that kind of artillery.:facepalm:


----------



## borntobnude (May 10, 2013)

Dont be sorry about re posting GREAT pics like those ,of amazing snakes 
thanks


----------



## caliherp (May 10, 2013)

As always great collection. Be careful with those rattlers. They are highly addictive, and the local specific ones can be pretty pricy. Even here in the states. How's the Malayan pit vipers temper. The verry few I've been around have been nasty tempered stinkey lil nippers.


----------



## BeZaKa (May 10, 2013)

Incredible photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skelhorn (May 10, 2013)

My GOD! They are awesome, How tiny are they, thanks for the coin and deo can to distinguish. Its amazing. Very lucky!


----------



## Crotalid (May 10, 2013)

Thanks  if only they stayed that small! 



caliherp said:


> As always great collection. Be careful with those rattlers. They are highly addictive, and the local specific ones can be pretty pricy. Even here in the states. How's the Malayan pit vipers temper. The verry few I've been around have been nasty tempered stinkey lil nippers.



Rattlers are my favourite, good thing about venomous snakes even the 'expensive' ones aren't over £3000. 

The Malayans aren't too bad, having to force feed the male. I think as they grow bigger they'll become snappier, mine are still very shy. Probably because of their size.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 11, 2013)

Wow that Cobra is amazing, the main exotic I would love to keep. (Mainly the king )

I love all of your other snakes though, such beautiful animals, those Gabs are awesome too. I love Gaboon's, Just love their "leaf head" lol


----------



## Crotalid (May 11, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Wow that Cobra is amazing, the main exotic I would love to keep. (Mainly the king )
> 
> I love all of your other snakes though, such beautiful animals, those Gabs are awesome too. I love Gaboon's, Just love their "leaf head" lol



Thanks mate


----------



## whyme (May 12, 2013)

Ahhhhhh. Awsome. Loving the rattlers and the gaboon. I'm speechless!!!! Amazing photo's!!!!!!!


----------



## Crotalid (May 12, 2013)

whyme said:


> Ahhhhhh. Awsome. Loving the rattlers and the gaboon. I'm speechless!!!! Amazing photo's!!!!!!!



Haha, thanks


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (May 12, 2013)

It's already been said , but thank you for sharing , they are awesome


----------



## Bworl5 (May 12, 2013)

That is some collection u got there..


----------



## Crotalid (May 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Crotalid (May 16, 2013)

Here you can see just how pretty my female is  

I personally think it's the prettiest snake in the world, not mine in particular haha, Gaboons in general.


----------



## sharky (May 16, 2013)

Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!

*WOW!*


----------



## Xeaal (May 16, 2013)

Never get tired of looking at your beautiful snakes - those Gaboon's are divine.


----------



## Crotalid (May 16, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> Never get tired of looking at your beautiful snakes - those Gaboon's are divine.



Thanks, same here, I always look at the Gaboons and think it looks as if someone stitched on their pattern. 



sharkyy1o5 said:


> Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!Wow!
> 
> *WOW!*



Haha thanks, pretty snake!


----------



## Brycerider (May 17, 2013)

Great collection - small and deadly seems to be your theme 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Flexxx (May 17, 2013)

wow what a cool colection i like your white lip and Chinese spitter

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheJoyces (May 17, 2013)

Very jealous - Gaboon vipers are my fav. I want one so bad


----------



## Crotalid (May 17, 2013)

Brycerider said:


> Great collection - small and deadly seems to be your theme
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Haha, yeah, at the moment anyway. But that is because I've only been keeping for around a year and half, and i will always buy everything as a baby, it's nice to see them grow! 



Flexxx said:


> wow what a cool colection i like your white lip and Chinese spitter
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2



Thanks! 



TheJoyces said:


> Very jealous - Gaboon vipers are my fav. I want one so bad



Thanks!


----------



## Crotalid (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## caliherp (Jun 14, 2013)

Great pictures as always. if you don't mind me asking what type of setup are you using to take these photos? Camera, lens, background, camera settings. Sorry for the loaded question.


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 10, 2013)

That spitter, I love it.


----------



## jaspy (Jul 31, 2013)

may be a silly question but do you handle them? or are they just to aggressive, also how work and maintenance intense are there habitat requirements? anything like GTP intense?


----------



## MathewB (Jul 31, 2013)

If you're up to it I wouldn't mind seeing some enclosure pics? 

Gaboons are awesome, but the rattlers are amazing.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 31, 2013)

I can admire these snakes without wanting to own one. 
I particularly like the _Bitis gabonica _(I like their latin name as well 8)_)_ and the White-lipped Viper. By the way, what scientific name is currently being used/more widely accepted over there for these snakes? Is it _Trimeresurus _or _Cryptelytrops albolabris?_

Some of your photos are excellent. I love this shot...


----------



## longqi (Aug 1, 2013)

Bushman said:


> I can admire these snakes without wanting to own one.
> I particularly like the _Bitis gabonica _(I like their latin name as well 8)_)_ and the White-lipped Viper. By the way, what scientific name is currently being used/more widely accepted over there for these snakes? Is it _Trimeresurus _or _Cryptelytrops albolabris?_
> 
> Some of your photos are excellent. I love this shot...



Trimeresurus is back to being the correct name again now
Bushman
Just drop up in the wet season
Always have a few on hand


----------



## ackiekid01 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice Reptiles. Exotics i see very pretty animals are they tame? because thay are quite dangerous but they are still beutiful i envy you with your exotics.


----------



## Crotalid (Aug 2, 2013)

MathewB said:


> If you're up to it I wouldn't mind seeing some enclosure pics?
> 
> Gaboons are awesome, but the rattlers are amazing.



Thanks, rattlesnakes are the best! Recently bought two more  

I've only got a pic of my Az blacks enclosure at the moment, will have to take more later. 









caliherp said:


> Great pictures as always. if you don't mind me asking what type of setup are you using to take these photos? Camera, lens, background, camera settings. Sorry for the loaded question.



Most are actually with my iPhone lol. Lighting makes the biggest difference. 



Steveycrack said:


> That spitter, I love it.



Thanks 




jaspy said:


> may be a silly question but do you handle them? or are they just to aggressive, also how work and maintenance intense are there habitat requirements? anything like GTP intense?



No I don't. Irrespective of whether they're aggressive or not, if I wanted to handle a snake with my hands I'd buy a python or something. 

Depends what species you keep. My white lips were in a nice planted viv. But I've exchanged them for some rattlesnakes now 




Bushman said:


> I can admire these snakes without wanting to own one.
> I particularly like the _Bitis gabonica _(I like their latin name as well 8)_)_ and the White-lipped Viper. By the way, what scientific name is currently being used/more widely accepted over there for these snakes? Is it _Trimeresurus _or _Cryptelytrops albolabris?_
> 
> Some of your photos are excellent. I love this shot...



Thanks! The two I have are B.rhinoceros by the way. Western Gabs, one strip on face and horns (when older). Eastern Gab, two stripes and no horns - B.gabonica. 




ackiekid01 said:


> Nice Reptiles. Exotics i see very pretty animals are they tame? because thay are quite dangerous but they are still beutiful i envy you with your exotics.



My male Gab is ridiculously laid back, very sweet natured. Just like any other snake really, some are more defensive than others.


----------



## Crotalid (Aug 2, 2013)

One of my favourite picture I've taken, of my female Malayan pit viper.


----------



## jaspy (Aug 2, 2013)

your collection is just remarkable.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 2, 2013)

Crotalid said:


> Thanks, rattlesnakes are the best! Recently bought two more
> 
> I've only got a pic of my Az blacks enclosure at the moment, will have to take more later.
> 
> ...



Nice setup

Have you ever kept Western Diamondbacks? My favourite looking rattler as I only know of about 2 species haha


----------



## Crotalid (Aug 2, 2013)

MathewB said:


> Nice setup
> 
> Have you ever kept Western Diamondbacks? My favourite looking rattler as I only know of about 2 species haha



Haha, not yet, no. But they are given away for free here  one of the most commonly kept venomous snakes. 

I will keep them eventually but I want a particular natural coloration that isn't seen in private collections in Europe. Rather than the run of the mill ones. 

The ones I want are pink. Like this (not my picture), stunning snake. 








jaspy said:


> your collection is just remarkable.



Thank you.


----------



## Crotalid (Aug 24, 2013)

Little cutie.


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 24, 2013)

Little cutie is an understatement, such an adorable face


----------



## sharky (Aug 24, 2013)

What a precious little cobra, very cute


----------



## Crotalid (Aug 25, 2013)

sharky said:


> What a precious little cobra, very cute





Albino93 said:


> Little cutie is an understatement, such an adorable face



Thanks  I know right, far too innocent looking haha.


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ive always loved the innocent looking face of the coastal taipan when it stares straight at ya. (not that ive personally seen one but in pictures lol)


----------



## wildthings (Aug 26, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Ive always loved the innocent looking face of the coastal taipan when it stares straight at ya. (not that ive personally seen one but in pictures lol)


You're kidding right, I have been up close and personal with a few of these guys and I think they are definitely one of the most evil looking snakes out there and the temperament is not much better


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 26, 2013)

I guess im opposite, I mean I know there not the nicest tempered snake but I think they have a cute kinda face, evil looking yes but cute (if that makes sense), does that make me weird? lol


----------



## Crotalid (Aug 26, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> I guess im opposite, I mean I know there not the nicest tempered snake but I think they have a cute kinda face, evil looking yes but cute (if that makes sense), does that make me weird? lol



No, I know exactly what you mean. It's why I love baby rattlesnakes so much, because they look so angry with their angular face yet they're so tiny and cute!


----------

